# Breeding this year



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

On december 20th 2009 i found my female het suphan-type monocled Cobra coiled over 23 eggs. These were laid 10 days after her pre-lay shed.

The female










The male










And the eggs










On the 9th Jan 2010, 13 days after her pre-lay shed, my other female kaouthia has dropped 20 eggs...

The male - Wild type 'Granite'










Normal female on eggs










And the eggs...










Im really hoping that i get a few that look like the wild-type granite but we shall see!

And finally, ive had Dave Nixons female PNG Taipan with me since late septemeber, and put her in with my male in november. On 25th Jan, 11 big eggs arrived, this was 19 days afte her pre lay shed. She was offered a nest box but decided to lay on the floor of the vivarium.

The happy couple










First egg coming out










Second egg










And a shot of 10 eggs, just before the last one was laid










cheers, Tom


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

congratulations Tom.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

congratulations.... a truly beautifull group of pictures!!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW, FANTASTIC! What temperature do you find best for incubation?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> WOW, FANTASTIC! What temperature do you find best for incubation?


The kaouthia clutches are being incubated at 29.5-30C, the Taipan clutch is being incubated at 28.5-29C.

cheers, Tom


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> On december 20th 2009 i found my female het suphan-type monocled Cobra coiled over 23 eggs. These were laid 10 days after her pre-lay shed.
> 
> The female
> 
> ...


Hi Tom i hope you dont mind me asking what it is like to work with these kind of cobras as some of the sp can reach quite a size are they easy to work with or are they one of the harder ones to work with 

cheers 

Andy


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice Tom, they are a real credit to you. Your going to be having a lot of fun in a few months time!

David.

P.s. What kind of vivs are the top two _Kaouthia_s in?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

It will be nice to have more baby taipans, Luke's last few were a pleasure to have here, young taipans are fantastic to keep - David, you will see them when you are next over. Fingers crossed my large albino N. kaouthia is gravid also.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice snakes like the taipan nice load of tic tacs she laid as well


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Hi Tom i hope you dont mind me asking what it is like to work with these kind of cobras as some of the sp can reach quite a size are they easy to work with or are they one of the harder ones to work with
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


To be honest it all depends on the individual animal. Just like you can have easy-going and mental Reticulated pythons, same is with these guys. On the whole, Monocled cobras are one of the more easy-going cobras, but there will be many exceptions to the rule.



DavidR said:


> Very nice Tom, they are a real credit to you. Your going to be having a lot of fun in a few months time!
> 
> David.
> 
> P.s. What kind of vivs are the top two _Kaouthia_s in?


It was a fibreglass viv made by a company called composite developments, i used to use it to make 'sets' in to photograph snakes.

cheers, Tom


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Azemiops said:


> To be honest it all depends on the individual animal. Just like you can have easy-going and mental Reticulated pythons, same is with these guys. On the whole, Monocled cobras are one of the more easy-going cobras, but there will be many exceptions to the rule.


Cheers Tom interesting to find out


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW!!!! :2thumb: Congrats on all the breedings! 

That's a lot of little venomous mouths to feed! : victory:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

good luck with all the eggs tom


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

fantastic photos, especially of the eggs being laid. Good luck with the clutches, I look forward to seeing pics of the babies when they hatch!

Kat


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

First clutch started hatching 2 days ago. This is from the suphan x het suphan breeding. Here are some pictures










Het Suphan Cobra










Amelanistic Suphan Cobra hatching










Suphan cobra hatchling










14 babies are out so far; 6 Suphan cobras, 6 het suphans and 2 amelanistic suphans. 

cheers, Tom


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

That tiny baby hooding up is just adorable! Congrats on ther hatchlings!


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

great thread and pics - what's it like handling the babies? Are they just as venomous at that age? My only experience is with corn hatchlings and they were so bitey so guessing it is a lot harder if you have bitey lil cobras


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

andybe18 said:


> great thread and pics - what's it like handling the babies? Are they just as venomous at that age? My only experience is with corn hatchlings and they were so bitey so guessing it is a lot harder if you have bitey lil cobras


 
In one of the many describe your bites threads that crop up PDR was kind enough to describe this incident. From that I guess they are born ready and willing to kill you if something goes wrong.


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

quite scary reading that!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

That baby is 1 of the cutest baby snakes I've ever seen!!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

The suphan cobra hatchling that is hooding up is such a snake. What a picture. Cute yet deadly!


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

wow those pics of the hatchlings are amazing


----------

